# Aiming-anchor point



## hotserk (Jan 10, 2016)

Hello,

A few weeks/months ago I started a topic about the relation between the anchor point and the reference point and the conclusion was you have to have a different anchor point for every slingshot or that all your slingshots have to be the same fork size.

But I've been watching Bill Hays and Dan Ambrosius vieos and they shoot slingshots with a very narrow fork and slingshots with a wide fork and they seems to have the same anchor point always.

It is possible that having a ''floating'' anchor point you can have always the same? Or you must change your anchor point for every slingshot?

Thank you.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Good question, looking forward to seeing what everyone has to say. I think to be consistent most of us need to have a dedicated anchor point. In one of Bill Hays videos he draws a line in the middle of his bands, he then explains to align the bands making an imaginary lollipop with the target. So I guess your anchor point should stay the same, aligning the forks may be required. Now, with that being said, there is always exception to the rules, for instance. Rufus Hussy, MJ, Dugi and many others seem to have a natural talent of hitting the target no matter what if any anchor point they use. Jeff Kavanaugh an archery shooter from Canada has a video explains the importance of anchor point. I will try to find the video for you.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Sorry, I found the video but I can't get it to transfer. If you bring up Jeff Kavanaugh it's usually one of the first videos that come up.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I use various anchor points on my ear, depending on distance. My preferred frame is 3" to 3 1/2" wide. This lets me use the corner of the top fork to aim (gangsta style). A different approach would be to maintain the same anchor point but use a different aiming index on the forks for various distances.

Have a look at this old posting. I made a pic to show the anchor points that I use. .. http://slingshotforum.com/topic/45146-aiming-question/?hl=aiming#entry562104


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

I am not a native English speaker and I can only rely on exact meaning of a word and my limited understaning of how slingshots and aiming works.

Thus, for me, anchor point is what it says - an anchor point.

It is understaandable that for various reasons people can have few anchor points that they use in various situations, but again, for a given situation this and that anchor point IS an anchor point - or its name should be changed to something else and I learned that this something else is caled a floating point, but as someone said above, this is reserved, it seems, to realy just a few of shooters.

Still another thing which I can not understand is changing an anchor point in relation to the targets distance or elevation. If I need to reach a target which is more distant than the previous one, then I simply elevate the angle, that is, I rise my hand that holds the slingshot (because of the drop of the ammo) and vice versa.

The sam applies if the target is higher or lower than the previous one - I simply elevate or lower my frame holding hand accordingly.

In these situations changing the anchor point - in the sense than in this moment I anchor the pouch to the corner of my mouth and in that moment use my ear lobe - is at least for me a feature that is reserved for excellent shooters which with less experienced shooters brings only inconsistency, bad results, waste of time and nerves, misery in one word. And we should not suffer, we should enjoy, right?

Whenever this subject pops up I always have problems first understanding what the term anchor point means to whom, floating point also, and on my side with my understanding of English and with my own experience.

Maybe once we shall have a common agreement on terms but also on tips, rules, pros and cons etc. for each way well explained.

chees,

jazz


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

I just shot my first TTF (only 2 minutes ago) and my anchor point is actually lower than it is when I shoot OTT (gangster hold for both). It is at my cheekbone when using OTT and it is slightly above the corner of my mouth with my new TTF slinger.... using the same exact bandset...It didn't matter when I changed my bands when I was using my OTT...so, logically it would appear to be the between fork difference...but, even that doesn't seem right in my head...
I am going to do some more shooting and see what I come up with...this is a very interesting topic

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boden (Sep 5, 2016)

Anchor point is always the corner of my mouth. Frame in left hand, pouch to the right side of my mouth. Frame in right hand, pouch to the left side of my mouth.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> I just shot my first TTF (only 2 minutes ago) and my anchor point is actually lower than it is when I shoot OTT (gangster hold for both). It is at my cheekbone when using OTT and it is slightly above the corner of my mouth with my new TTF slinger.... using the same exact bandset...It didn't matter when I changed my bands when I was using my OTT...so, logically it would appear to be the between fork difference...but, even that doesn't seem right in my head...
> I am going to do some more shooting and see what I come up with...this is a very interesting topic
> 
> Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


Are your bands exactly the same width apart on the TTF and OTT frames? The wider frame will often require a lower anchor point. I like my frames narrow so I can anchor on my earlobe for longer shots and higher up the ear for close shots.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Yea man. Different anchors for different frames is something I have dealt with forever. Since I have switched to a floating anchor this is mitigated somewhat but .. every frame needs adjiustment. Which is why I like to stick to one frame (harder said than done).


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> I just shot my first TTF (only 2 minutes ago) and my anchor point is actually lower than it is when I shoot OTT (gangster hold for both). It is at my cheekbone when using OTT and it is slightly above the corner of my mouth with my new TTF slinger.... using the same exact bandset...It didn't matter when I changed my bands when I was using my OTT...so, logically it would appear to be the between fork difference...but, even that doesn't seem right in my head...
> I am going to do some more shooting and see what I come up with...this is a very interesting topic
> 
> Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


I think it's because when shooting TTF, the space between the bands is exactly the same as the fork width.

In OTT the width is effectively narrower (from the middle of the band to the middle of the band on the fork). It works the same way as when you shoot narrower slingshot.


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

To ilustrate better - look at the pic. If you aim with the corner of the fork when shooting OTT, you need to compensate with moving the anchor point.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

stej said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I just shot my first TTF (only 2 minutes ago) and my anchor point is actually lower than it is when I shoot OTT (gangster hold for both). It is at my cheekbone when using OTT and it is slightly above the corner of my mouth with my new TTF slinger.... using the same exact bandset...It didn't matter when I changed my bands when I was using my OTT...so, logically it would appear to be the between fork difference...but, even that doesn't seem right in my head...
> ...


Makes sense

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------

